# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Thông Tin các chuyến bay khuyến mãi Trong Nước - Phòng vé Việt Mỹ - Cập Nhật

## vietmyair

*
Vé máy bay đi Buôn Mê Thuột hãng Vietnam Airlines chỉ 199,000 VNĐ.*
*
Nhằm giúp quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé máy bay đi lại trong nước và quốc tế vớivé máy bay giá rẻ, Phòng vé Việt Mỹ triển khai đến quý khách hàng chương trình khuyến mãi mới của hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines giảm giá ưu đãi đặc biệt cho các vé máy bay có chuyến bay từ Sài Gòn đi Buôn Mê Thuột, Phú Quốc đi Rạch Giá, Hà Nội đi Tuy Hòa, Quy Nhơn, Tam Kỳ với giá vé máy bay rẻ hấp dẫn đến bất ngờ chỉ từ 199,000 VNĐ.


Bảng giá khuyến mãi của hãng Vietnam Airlines:




Thời gian xuất vé:
Hành trình từ Sài Gòn đi Buôn Mê Thuột: từ ngày 10/05/2013 đến 30/06/2013.
Các hành trình khác: từ ngày 01/05/2013 đến 24/05/2013.
Thời gian khởi hành: từ ngày 10/05/2013 đến 30/06/2013.
Áp dụng cho giá vé một chiều.
Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí sân bay.
Áp dụng biểu giá: VN130571F.


Đặt ngay vé giá rẻ đi Buôn Mê Thuột và các địa điểm khác với giá vé máy bay đang được khuyến mãi tại hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines chỉ từ 199,000 VNĐ khi liên hệ nhân viên phòng vé Việt Mỹ, số lượng vé khuyến mãi có hạn nên quý khách càng nhanh chóng liên hệ đặt vé và đặt xa ngày bay càng có nhiều cơ hội sở hữu vé giá rẻ của Vietnam Airlines.

Số điện thoại liên hệ đặt vé khuyến mãi hãng Vietnam Airlines:

0915 699 971 – 0915 699 901 
(08) 38 909 936 – (08) 38 909 937


ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY VIỆT MỸ
52 TÂN KỲ TÂN QUÝ, P. TÂY THẠNH, Q. TÂN PHÚ
TEL :(08)38909936/37- FAX : (08) 39 755 447
DĐ :0915.699.971 - 0915.699.901
EMAIL: VEMAYBAYVIETMY@GMAIL.COM
Nick yahoo & Skype:VEMAYBAYVIETMY, VIETMYAIR, VIETMYAIR01, VIETMYAIR02, VIETMYAIR03, VIETMYAIR04, VIETMYAIR05
Website: www.vemaybayvietmy.com
www.phongvevietmy.com


Vé máy bay đi Buôn Mê Thuột 199,000 VNĐ - ve may bay di buon me thuot 199,000 vnd

Mua vé đi Buôn Mê Thuột hãng Vietnam Airlines - mua ve di buon me thuot hang vietnam airlines

Đại lý vé máy bay Vietnam Airlines - dai ly ve may bay vietnam airlines

*

----------

